# What Accent Do You Have?



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

I just had to do this one knowing I have a southern accent. I'm shocked by the results.

http://www.gotoquiz.com/what_american_accent_do_you_have

My results:


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

inland north for me--sounds about right


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Your Result: The Midland

"You have a Midland accent" is just another way of saying "you don't have an accent." You probably are from the Midland (Pennsylvania, southern Ohio, southern Indiana, southern Illinois, and Missouri) but then for all we know you could be from Florida or Charleston or one of those big southern cities like Atlanta or Dallas. You have a good voice for TV and radio.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Boston accent? Are they out of their minds?


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

johnnythunder said:


> Boston accent? Are they out of their minds?


Don't feel bad dear, I am far from an inland north. I am a true southerner and you can certainly tell as soon as I open my mouth.

BTW I have NEVER called a "soda" pop.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

How about a "Sawft Drank," TT?


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

Nope I don't go that far. I have always called it soda. Other people I know out here call it coke regardless as to which one they are talking about.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

I can totally relate to that last, whilst the real McCoy goes by the name "Co' Coler."


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

Dead on


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

WTF??? Me...a Northeastern accent? It's pretty hilarious, though...most people in my area don't think I have a Southern accent (In fact, I've been told that some words I say have a bit of "Yankee-ness" to them.), while people from outside the South or "South Florida Yankees" (as I call them) never fail to ask me if I'm from Alabama or Georgia. They can't believe it when I tell them I was born and raised in Florida (duh...isn't Florida a southern state???). Luckily, I always get compliments on my accent. Most people say it sounds like an "Old South" accent...aristocratic as opposed to Hee-Haw, I suppose.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I am from Chicago and yes we say pop. But when I talk to my grandma or in the south I say sody. My Grandma is from Southern Illinois and KC. I also can't say pass the butter to my grandma. I have to say, "Pass the Oli please." I guess back in the day a company called Oli used to make butter. So there might be some old southerns that say Oli instead of butter.

Now when I went to Ironstock, on the Indi side, I didn't notice to much of an accident. Until I crossed the river into Kentucky, then it changed from night to day. We stopped for directions and a few guys told us how to get to our hotel. He told us, "just'em go down yonder a ways till you see the place." Of course I made a crack after I left. "Those Dukes!"


----------



## Wildomar (Aug 30, 2006)

Okay, I have a serious problem with that test. It says that I have an Inland North accent. I am a West Coaster... Born and Raised! I have done a fair amount of traveling in my time and am even half Argentinian, but Inland North... I dont think so!


----------



## mrklaw (Nov 11, 2005)

I got "The West" which is pretty accurate. I grew up in CA and now live in UT. I did live in VA for 6 years or so, but I guess my accent had been cemented in pretty well before then.


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Your Result: North Central

"North Central" is what professional linguists call the Minnesota accent. If you saw "Fargo" you probably didn't think the characters sounded very out of the ordinary. Outsiders probably mistake you for a Canadian a lot.

*well, I AM CANADIAN....*


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Midland

Makes sense. I've lived in Wisconsin, Kansas, Arizona, Ohio, Indiana, and Texas. I've melded everything together.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Before I took the quiz,I said to myself,"It will say I have a midwest accent".Even though I was born and raised in California. 
Sure enough it did.
My Dad's family was from Illinois, originally,but I have never been there
Go figure.....


----------



## NecroBones (Feb 10, 2006)

Midland here. As expected. I make a point of articulating clearly. 

Some of you guys talk funny.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Dead on with the Northeast....don't know if that's a good thing or not though!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Oh, mine is Inland Northern too.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I reckon that that lil' ole quiz wasn't a good fit for everybody ya'll. It was about as fun as a sack of confused weasels don't ya think? hehehe

Some of us can't be pigeon holed.


----------



## mnstrmum (Sep 6, 2005)

Well my result said I am from Boston...or Bawston I should say. Of corse this is true becauz I live nea Bawston, near the watta....and I always parkk my kar in my Yaad


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Makes sense, lived in NY/Boston since '75, born and raised in AZ. Accent should be somewhere between I guess. 

Your Result: The Midland


----------



## Technical Terror (Aug 23, 2005)

Whut du hail? That dang thang said I gotta southern accent. 
I once got paired up with a lady from Boston at a national O&P conference in Reno. It was funny to me that she thought "I" had an accent. I enjoyed listening to her say she was going to park the ca, about as much as she liked hearing, Jeet yet? For you that don't know, thats ******* for, Have you eaten yet. Bet I didn't have to explain that one to grapegirl.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

It says I'm not the perfect girlfriend. I think the survey is messed up!


----------



## plistumi (Jan 13, 2008)

Boston, not hispanic?


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

northeast


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

The Northeast...Judging by how you talk you are probably from north Jersey, New York City, Connecticut or Rhode Island. Chances are, if you are from New York City (and not those other places) people would probably be able to tell if they actually heard you speak........ strange....i thought i was english lol.....(common not snobby)


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

You have a Midland accent" is just another way of saying "you don't have an accent." You have a good voice for TV and radio. Which basically means you pronounce the words correctly.

I moved to KY last year and until i got a job here I didnt realize how much different I pronounce words. Example, a woman i worked with kept asking me for a "pin" i was like dont have one sorry. Finally she pulled a "pen" out of my pocket and said "THIS PIN" I said "ooh a PEN" she said no a "pin, who the hell calls it a PEN" I laughed and said "websters dictionary?" I once called my kids school and said to the secretary..."oh youll know who I am because Im the only person who doesnt have an accent." to which she responded with " No, Ill know who you are cuz your the only one who does."


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

The Inland North of course
which really means the Frozen Tundra


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Midland. Grew up in Iowa. When we lived in Texas they said I sounded like a yankee. When I lived in Maine they said I sounded like a southerner. Here in Okla most people have told me I have an Irish accent. Go figure.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Midland. I grew up in Northern CA.But,my grandfather was originally from Rock Island IL. 
Does that count?


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

*What American accent do you have?* 
Your Result: *The West*

"Your accent is the lowest common denominator of American speech. Unless you're a SoCal surfer, no one thinks you have an accent. And really, you may not even be from the West at all, you could easily be from Florida or one of those big Southern cities like Dallas or Atlanta."

I'm from the West. Always have. SoCal surfer? No whay dood!


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

Inland north, yup, that sums it up, and I do call soft drinks "pop"!


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

The Northeast. Although none of this really related to the way folks talk where I grew up in Bawlamer, hon.


----------



## De Caye (Mar 15, 2008)

I too am from the West. SW Washington to be precise.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

What American accent do you have?

Your Result: Philadelphia

Your accent is as Philadelphian as a cheesesteak! If your not from Philadelphia, then your're from someplace near there like south Jersey, Baltimore, or Wilmington. If you've ever journeyed to some far off place where people don't know that Philly has an accent, someone may have thoughy you talked a little weird even though they didn't have a clue what accent it was they heard.

Hit this one right on the button. However, my friends (all who reside in NJ) say a talk wierd anyway!!


----------



## RookieSpooker (Jul 23, 2007)

Midland....Pretty much said that I have no accent which is pretty much correct. I am from South Georgia, but, suprisingly, I finished college. (I do indulge in a "yall" and "Goddangit"!!! sometimes)


----------



## Silent Requiem (Feb 17, 2008)

I also have "midland" or no accent. I also grew up in Atlanta.guess i should give up my dream of profesional haunting and become a newscaster


----------



## randy2084 (Feb 13, 2008)

Your Result: The Midland

Which I guess makes sense, since I'm originally from just
outside Philadelphia, Pennsylvania but have lived all over
the United States and now reside in Florida. I knew that
I didn't have an accent!


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

I'm Midland as well, although I was hoping for British or even Austrian.


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Born in California, Raised in Kansas, Your Result: The South

That's a Southern accent you've got there. You may love it, you may hate it, you may swear you don't have it, but whatever the case, we can hear it.


----------



## Fenirus (Apr 3, 2008)

i was born in TN and have both a southern and northern accent


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

The Inland North.. But its pernouced Aboot.. not About (lol) Just kidding thats only in Quebec..


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

I have a Hyaundai

LOL just Kidding.. I dont have an accent, eveyone else does.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

What American accent do you have? 

Your Result: North Central "North Central" is what professional linguists call the Minnesota accent. If you saw "Fargo" you probably didn't think the characters sounded very out of the ordinary. Outsiders probably mistake you for a Canadian a lot.

Go Figure.. I am Canadian! LOL


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I speak with a southern accent. Never born in the south, but my mom was from indiana. The thing that killed me was listening to country western music in jr high and it scarred my speech for life!


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

My accent is The Midland

"You have a Midland accent" is just another way of saying "you don't have an accent." 
You probably are from the Midland (Pennsylvania, southern Ohio, southern Indiana, 
southern Illinois, and Missouri) but then for all we know you could be from Florida 
or Charleston or one of those big southern cities like Atlanta or Dallas. You have a 
good voice for TV and radio.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Not bad, I grew up between Phili and Baltimore.

Your accent is as Philadelphian as a cheesesteak! If you're not from Philadelphia, then you're from someplace near there like south Jersey, Baltimore, or Wilmington. if you've ever journeyed to some far off place where people don't know that Philly has an accent, someone may have thought you talked a little weird even though they didn't have a clue what accent it was they heard.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I always knew I had a radio voice

Born in Texas, lived in southern California, northern Ohio (during the "formative" years"), southern Virginia, and mow Maryland. I'm a hybrid.



What American accent do you have?
Your Result: The Midland

"You have a Midland accent" is just another way of saying "you don't have an accent." You probably are from the Midland (Pennsylvania, southern Ohio, southern Indiana, southern Illinois, and Missouri) but then for all we know you could be from Florida or Charleston or one of those big southern cities like Atlanta or Dallas. You have a good voice for TV and radio.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

ive got a western accent


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

That Quiz makes me nuts.... it always tells me I have as much of a Northern accent as could be... which is again, just nuts. I was born in Texas, am going to try to never leave Texas, and when I went to New York I thought they were speaking a foreign language... So, I made my own quiz, and it said TEXAS accent.


----------



## hlmn (Aug 30, 2008)

Ya Dixie mine said midland go figure I grew up in ******* country with family from Texas and have no idea what a midland accent is I only know hick.


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

Dead on! That's pretty amazing.

Your result: Philadelphia


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Tried again, and this time I was midland and nailed me as being in Illinois. See? Just wait a year and your opinions on how you hear and say things change! LOL


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Johnny Thunder said:


> Boston accent? Are they out of their minds?


Given I keep busting Baker's shoes, funny that this quiz pegged me with the same.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

bor and raised in socal 
i got midland


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

in land north -----???????


----------



## LRB ScareCrow (Oct 22, 2007)

Midland


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

I got Midland - which is absolutely correct.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

I spent the first 19 years of my life in the south, and the past 12 yrs in the south. Various other places including England in between. Except for when I got back from England, people have never been able to peg my accent, or think I have none. Maybe it's the speech classes I had to take in college. Maybe it's just that my family REFUSES to develop a southern accent. No offense meant to those of you that have one.

Results: The West
Your accent is the lowest common denominator of American speech. Unless you're a SoCal surfer, no one thinks you have an accent. And really, you may not even be from the West at all, you could easily be from Florida or one of those big Southern cities like Dallas or Atlanta.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl (Apr 5, 2009)

Midland, which is correct.

I was born and raised in Kentucky, but lived in Texas for the last 10 years. I was always in theater and other such that allowed me to develop a neutral accent.

Except when I'm tired or hear folks talk with a heavy accent - then mine comes back with a vengance. Hubby thinks it's cute.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

north Baton Roooge


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

Midland


----------



## Halloween Jokes (May 13, 2016)

zombie


----------



## Gruenenfelder (Sep 20, 2016)

I have what would be called a Hollywood accent, so I've been told. It's a combination of a bunch of accents, including Midwestern, Irish, etc.


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Upper Peninsula of Michigan....what's up, eh?


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

apparently i "dont have an accent." or sound in general american.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Haunted Bayou said:


> north Baton Roooge


 I love your accent.

I didn't take the quiz but I've got a fairly thick southern accent. I have been told that I do have a sexy voice but I cannot stand to hear myself talk


----------

